# Seagull question



## birdlady26 (Jul 29, 2008)

I saw a seagull today in Chicago with what appeared to be an orange circular tag attached to both the inside and outside of its wing. It seemed to be able to fly just fine, causing me to think that it wasn't something caught or entangled on its wing, but I'm not totally sure. Does anyone know if tracking or tagging seagulls is a somewhat common practice, say by bird societies or wildlife groups? I've tried researching a bit online and came up with nothing. I'm not sure if I'll see this seagull again, but I'm wondering if it's in need of help, in case I do.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Some ocean going birds like certain less common species of gulls, terns and others, plus swans and geese are tagged here in the UK. In some cases it is used to track their flight when migrating, and sometimes particular birds are tagged as a way of monitoring their life span.

That kind of thing may be what you saw, possibly depending on what species of gull it was.

John


----------



## birdlady26 (Jul 29, 2008)

It looked to me to be a herring gull, but I'm not certain. I just wasn't sure if that type of obvious tagging was used, or something more subtle, like a leg band. Thanks for the info!


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Funny I seen a baby seagull here in Mid-Michigan and I just about crapped myself as I never seen a baby that big ever. When I got home I looked it up and it happened to be a Herring Gull. Cutest little guy or should I say big guy I ever seen. Oh well Thought I would add my 2 cents to this 

Cindy


----------

